# Do Micro Scalextric cars run on "standard" track?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just saw a neat set of Micro Scaley Transformers cars on Fleabay and was thinking of picking them up for my kids for Xmas. Will they run on "standard" Tyco/AFX style track? (My layout is actually Atlas, but it has all the same lane spacing and other pertinent dimensions as Tyco...)

thanks for any info...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ran fine on my tomy track and even better on my Max.. so the answer is buy them dad!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I have tyco track, they run great on it. You should have no problems at all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweet. just BIN'd these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330381443752

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Another great thing is they make awesome rail polishers...I use one of mine to clean up every lane before I get whipped by carol.


Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome score, Rick. When those transformers cars came out, I had to have them, so I paid that much apiece.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They run okay on Tomy and custom tracks. The Scalextric cars are very "toyish" compared to say a Tomy SG+ or Tyco 440-X2. If you get enough of them to race with their own kind there should be no problems.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I use them on Tyco track with no problem. Just realize they are designed to run at 12 volts. I've been running them at 20v, so they are pretty jumpy. Plus they use braid rather than hard pickups.

The older Micros used a thin metal guide pin, the newer chassis (transformers included I believe) use a plastic, non-moving, semi-flaglike guide pin. I have heard comments (on this forum) that the flaglike pin can bind up in the slot. I've only run the metal pinned chassis.

Joe


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I use them on Tyco track with no problem. Just realize they are designed to run at 12 volts. I've been running them at 20v, so they are pretty jumpy. Plus they use braid rather than hard pickups.
> 
> The older Micros used a thin metal guide pin, the newer chassis (transformers included I believe) use a plastic, non-moving, semi-flaglike guide pin. I have heard comments (on this forum) that the flaglike pin can bind up in the slot. I've only run the metal pinned chassis.
> 
> Joe


You are better to convert them to the metal pins, easy to do, two ways, cut the plastic pin of and drill a small hole in the plate, insert a micro slot pin in the hole and replace the plate, job done, or buy a new plate and pin and replace the lot, cant do much about the braids though, just put some solder on them to stop them fraying


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I havent had any issue with the flags binding in the curves, personally. As to the braids, i LOVE em. Theyre quieter, adjustable, transmit the juice right to the motor, and they're easy/cheap to replace. If you find a roll of braided copper, its like $5 and you can do a whole box of cars with it. Just cut it to length and install then go race.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the braids are great as well. I didn't mean to imply there was anything wrong with them, I was just pointing out the fact that they do not use hard pickups.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

its easy to convert them to a metal pin... just cut off the plastic, heat up a front axel from a tomy or tyco, slide the hot end into the plastic, let cool and trim down to size. 

they last forever.


----------

